# 2X2 BLD



## ExtazyCuber (Feb 20, 2011)

ok so i tried to solve it BLD lol i only got the first Layer
then i tried to look in videos but i did not understood
please help? :\


btw srry for english not my main lang


----------



## EVH (Feb 20, 2011)

What BLD method are you using?


----------



## ExtazyCuber (Feb 20, 2011)

lol i dont use any method
i tried with fridrich


----------



## Krible (Feb 20, 2011)

You can solve 2x2 bld with Old Pochman corners only.


----------



## Verack (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm learning Old Pochmann method for 3x3 BLD. I use to practice solving only the corners by solving a 2x2. It's not that hard.


----------



## Julian (Feb 20, 2011)

I'd recommend learning to solve a 3x3 blind. To be honest, if you can't solve a 3x3 blind, I don't think it's really worth learning to solve a 2x2 blind.


----------



## ImJustANubCuber (Feb 20, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> With a 2x2x2?:confused::confused:


 
you build one layer (equivalent to f2l), then use 2-look oll and pll to complete the rest.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Feb 20, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> With a 2x2x2?:confused::confused:


 
It's not hard to 2x2x2 BLD with fridrich. I don't see what you're trying to imply. Stop posting.


----------



## ExtazyCuber (Feb 20, 2011)

but 3X3 is too much time >:
can someone give me a good tut?(2*2)


----------



## IngeniousBanana (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsknmW5Q6NM


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 20, 2011)

Google Joel van Noorts tutorial on BLD solving

it teaches Old Pochmann for 3x3x3 but for 2x2x2 offcourse you only need the Corners part of it.

All you need to know is Y perm

And may I reccomend using the search function? There is a lot of BLD info already available.


----------

